# Pure Balance has Grain free now



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just saw at Walmart, Pure Balance has a new grain free. Ingredients didn't look too bad. Salmon, Salmon meal were the first two. It has peas and tapioca. I was excited at first b/c it didn't have any ingredients Luna was allergic too until I got further down and it did have flaxseed. But looks like a decent food. It was priced $32/24lb bag. While probably not the best food on the market, it is nice to see better foods becoming more mainstream. And it will be a good choice for dog with allergies and the owners are going to shop at Walmart anyways.


----------

